# missing feats for In the Saddle eratta please!



## fil kearney (May 25, 2003)

just acquired the ITS pdf, and I am obsessed with the mounted arcane caster... can anyone tell me where the Mounted Spellcasting and Improved Mounted Combat feats are listed, because I sure can't. 

BTW.. If anyone cares, I'm proud of the halfling wizard/mounted caster implementing a blink-dog enhanced by the blink master prestige class from Master of Arms (second world simulations)... pretty mobile arsenal of destruction, if I do say so myself.  

If anyone has an as-good-as-if-not-better rider/mount combo, let me know... I'm trying to get the entire party mounted and mobile.

 Play Hard!!!


----------



## CCamfield (May 28, 2003)

I'd like to know these too.  It might be better to ask it of Dark Quest Games(?). (www.darkquest.com)

I presume Mounted Spellcasting improves the concentration DCs for casting spells while mounted.  (PHB, 138)  But what are the details??


----------



## tensen (May 30, 2003)

Mounted Spellcasting
The spellcaster is more in tune with the movements of a mount and finds it easier to concentrate on their spells.
Benefit: Concentration target numbers become easier.  
Not in combat (DC 5+Spell Level) 
While in combat (DC 10+ Spell Level).
Normal: Requires a concentration check of 10+ spell level to cast a spell on a regular moving horse, or 15+ spell level to cast while the horse is moving vigorously, such as in combat. Caster must also make a ride check DC 5 to guide the horse with their knees, so that they have their hands free for gesturing.


Note: This feat became questionable since it effectively gives a +5 to concentration checks in that situation... which is extremely high for a feat.  And while it was balanced by it being feasible a very rare occurance...  it was removed as a standard feat in the product.  It does still make sense as a special abilty of the Mounted Spellcaster.... who already has prerequisites that end up adding more balance to this.


----------



## fil kearney (May 30, 2003)

Thx for the response!

so, ths is to be considered a extaordinary ability of the mounted spellcaster instead?
what about improved mounted combat?


----------



## tensen (May 30, 2003)

Improved Mounted Combat
Prerequisite: Mounted Combat
Benefit: When a attack of opportunity is used against a mount, the character may make a Ride check to negate the hit.  They may defend against a number of Attack of Opportunity in a round equal to their Dex Modifier. Defend as Mounted Combat.
Normal: With Mounted Combat - Once per round when the character's mount is hit in combat, the character may make a Ride check to negate the hit.



Note:
1) Improved Mounted Combat does not allow additional defense against multiple standard attacks... only Attacks of Opportunity.
2) If the feat owner has not yet used his defense with a Mounted Combat feat against an attack and an Attack of Opportunity is struck... the player may attempt to use the Mount Combat feat instead of the Improved Mounted Combat... but you can not use both to defend against a single attack.


----------



## tensen (May 30, 2003)

In case anyone was wondering.  The intent for Improved Mounted Combat was situations where Leaders rode horses into combat, amid a mostly infantry unit.  And when they clashed.. your champion intended to fight their champion...  

So you want a way that you can ride your horse through the mass of infantry soldiers without having to fight your way through.. just ride through, use your Riding skill to evade attacks and get to where the fighting should be.

The assumption on the feat is that while riding through, the opponents will get their attack of opportunity on your horse, but not the rider.  In playtesting we've found that not every GM agrees on this fact.


----------



## fil kearney (May 30, 2003)

thanks a heap for the revision, tensen!  ItS is a faboo product!


----------



## tensen (Jun 2, 2003)

I am glad you like the product.

P.S.  I think Steve Petersen (SWS) and I would both be interested to see what sort of character you created utilizing a combination of our products.


----------

